# Removal of light switch? '66 GTO



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

How do I remove the light switch knob on my '66 GTO?
Also, my tail lights quite working, the head lights work. Not tail, dash light, and no stop light or dome lights. fuses are good, I have no power to upper fuse panel. Engine starts, radio works, etc . Could it be the light switch?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Reach under the dash and feel for a spring loaded metal button, located on the Headlight switch.....depress, and hold the button, while pulling the knob and shaft out of the switch. You will then be able to unscrew the light switch from the dash, and remove from under the bottom of the dash....yes a bad switch could cause these problems. Check the dimmer on the floor also. Eric


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, I removed light switch, looked like a new switch. Found problem with tail lights.
Bad connection on the red wire on the back of the fuse panel. Cleaned, reconnected, all is great. Thanks for all the help. 
Mick


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers !


----------

